
FOAF – Friend-of-a-friend - justin_
http://www.foaf-project.org
======
justin_
An ahead-of-its-time idea about the distributed web and the idea of open data.
See [http://xmlns.com/foaf/spec/](http://xmlns.com/foaf/spec/) and
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semantic_Web](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semantic_Web)
for more high-level details

